# THe Festool RAS 115 is a Wood Sculptor's Dream



## miles125

I want one!


----------



## roman

me too.

Over the years I have become quite a fan of Festool, Altendorf, and Hoffmann. All made in Germany.

Nice review.


----------



## KayBee

Thanks for the review. Glad to know that the dust collection lives up to the hype. Now I have another festool for my wish list! : )


----------



## jspelbring

Nice review - how would you campare it to using a Kutzall carbide wheel? I know that it's cleaner, but as far as speed/ease of shaping? I really liked the rounded edge of the Kutzall for shaping the back part of the seat.

I did take your advise and got the Festool Rotex 125 - marvelous tool!


----------



## KentS

Thanks for the review,
Once again Festool has done the job--well!


----------



## CanadianWoodWorks

I just picked up the Festool Rotex 150, it's like i've never sander in my life I now enjoy it!

This grinder is on my wish list (-:


----------



## LaughingDog

Great tool. On sale for 10% off now at Woodcraft. Used this tool in a class I took and sculpted my chair seat and other parts with it. Excellent quality!!!


----------

